# gcc-config per user

## Treborius

hallo, ich habe ein kleines problem :

für meine eigenen programmierarbeiten benutze ich zur zeit gcc-4.3.0

diesen soll portage aber nicht benutzen, ich muss nun immer wenn ich

packages baue, mit gcc-config von 4.3 auf 4.2 umschalten, geht das nicht

eleganter?

----------

## DarKRaveR

Beim Wechsel des Compilers müssen ja verschiedenste Links an allen möglichen Stellen geändert werden. Daher liegt es in der NAtur der Sache, daß es nicht 'per user' geht, zumindest nicht ohne weiteres.

Eine Möglichkeit das ganze in den Griff zu bekommen: Setzte den systemweiten gcc auf 4.2 und nimm für deine arbeiten einfach die ausführbare Datei mit Versionsnummer. Es gibt sowohl: gcc-version als Executeable als auch host-gcc-version.

Beispiel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc         gcc-3.3.6   gcc-3.4.6   gcc-4.1.2
> 
> 

 

Und

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc        i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-3.4.6
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-3.3.6  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-4.1.2
> ...

 

Da ich mal annehme, daß Du nicht alles händisch compilst, sollte das nicht so tragisch sein.

----------

## schachti

Oder - wenn Du nicht parallel mit beiden Benutzern arbeitest - den entsprechenden gcc-config Befehl in die ~/.bashrc eintragen.

----------

## Genone

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Oder - wenn Du nicht parallel mit beiden Benutzern arbeitest - den entsprechenden gcc-config Befehl in die ~/.bashrc eintragen.

 

Vorrausgesetzt die sudo Konfiguration stimmt ...

----------

